# Rucksackfrage



## Fie (30. März 2010)

Schönen guten Tag 

welchen Rucksack könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich schwitze durch meinen Rucksack extrem am Rücken und das nervt. Ich brauch einen, wo so einiges reingeht und ich trocken bleibe. Ich kann nicht auf Arbeit mit einem durchgeschwitzen Hemd ankommen. Außerdem kühl ich dann schnell aus und das wird dann sehr unangenehm.

Danke im Voraus!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. März 2010)

Hab' das "Ladies only" einmal ignoriert . Aufgrund guter Erfahrung mit einem Rucksack mit Netzrücken beim Wandern hatte ich entsprechendes als Bikerucksack gesucht. Da gibt es nicht viel, aber z. B. diese hier. Schön geräumig, praktisch, und eben mit besagtem Netzrücken (Vorsicht, das Model gibt es auch mit herkömmlichen "Rippenrücken" , heißt dann statt "Air" aber "Vent"). Aufgrund des gut einstellbaren Tragesystems lässt sich der Rucksack - vermute ich zumindest - auch gut auf die weibliche Anatomie einstellen.

Fazit: Man schwitzt irgendwann unter jedem Rucksack, aber mit Netz zumindest ich etwas weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (30. März 2010)

Mh, guter Tipp..
Guck gerade auch mal etwas ernsthafter nach nem Rucksack, wo mein Notebook reinpaßt und ich mit zur arbeit fahren kann.
Und Trinksystem kann auch rein... Schonmal nen super Anfang, dank dir


----------



## Fie (30. März 2010)

Danke sehr!

Ja, der Vaude blieb mir auch im Kopf hängen. Von Deuters Rückensystem habe ich mich nicht überzeugen lassen. Also wenn dieser Vaude wirklich so gut ist, wie du sagst, dann muß es eben der sein und der Preis, naja, ich brauch ihn einfach. Da müssen Schuhe reinpassen, Fleecpulli, Handschuhe Helm etc. Trinksystem ist gut. Dann kann man sich die Flaschen am Bike sparen. 
Für kleinere Touren wird es dann halt ein kleinerer Vaude tun. Aber alles mit seiner Zeit. Ich radel dann gleich mal zum Geschäft. 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Fie (30. März 2010)

PS: in meinem kleinen GeschÃ¤ft haben sie diese GrÃ¶Ãe gar nicht und auch keine Bike-RucksÃ¤cke.

Das, habe ich gefunden http://www.outletsports.de/Vaude-Bike-Alpin-Air-30-5-blau

Kommando zurÃ¼ck. Ich habe mir gerade einen bei Ebay geschossen fÃ¼r 66â¬, der 3 mal getragen wurde. Damit kann ich leben und auch, dass er in schwarz ist.

Coole Sache!



PS: den habe ich auch noch gefunden http://cgi.ebay.de/Vaude-Bike-Alpin-Air-30-5-Aeroflex-NEU_W0QQitemZ290418013844QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Camping_Outdoor_Rucks%C3%A4cke?hash=item439e433694

Aber das Blau paÃt so gar nicht zu mir. In Orange gibt es den leider nicht. Wurscht...


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

....bei meinem orangen hättest du auch geschwitzt - siehste , wie gut , dass du nu nen schwarzen bekommen hast ... hihi ...nee, ohne mist , der vaude is super !!!


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. März 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> ...und der Preis, naja...


 
Für diejenigen, die noch weitersuchen: Bei der in meinem Link (Post Nr. 2) genannten Firma, mit der ich (noch nicht) verwandt, verschwägert oder sonstwas bin, und von der ich auch (ebenfalls noch nicht) keine Provisionen erhalte, gibt es eine "Preisgarantie": Findet man das gleiche Teil irgendwo günstiger, gilt dieser Preis. Hat bei mir funktioniert (wahrscheinlich bekomme ich wegen dieser Knauserigkeit niemals eine Provsion).

Dir, Micha, "Glückwunsch" zum neuen Transportgerät!


----------



## hasenfusses (30. März 2010)

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/rucksaecke/deuter-trans-alpine-26-sl-blackgranite/2567.html

Allgemein ist Deuter zu empfehlen .


----------



## karmakiller (30. März 2010)

Ich kann Vaude und das Netztragesystem sehr empfehlen , hab einen alten Vaude Dash mit eben jenem System und ich schwitze deutlich weniger darunter als unter meinen Deuter-Rucksäcken (CrossBike & SpeedLite10) -
wobei ich 30+5 Liter schon sehr groß finde, ich weiß ja nicht was du im Alltag alles im Rucksack transportieren mußt ?


----------



## Fup (30. März 2010)

Hallo die Damen,

ich bin auch mit dem vaude Netzsystem sehr zufrieden. Ich habe zwei Rucksäcke mit diesem System. Irgendwann schwitze ich aber immer am Rücken, zumindest im Sommer. Die 30+5-Variante ist auch mein Begleiter zur Arbeit (und auf AlpenX). Da gehen Schuhe, Klamotten, Handtuch und was zu futtern rein.

Grüße

Fup


----------



## Fie (30. März 2010)

Genau,

ich brauch die Größe für Schuhe, Fleec, Handschuhe, Trinken, Regenhose, Tools, Pumpe, Flickzeug etc. Da ich oft nach der Arbeit zum Biken komme. Helm muß auch noch ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (31. März 2010)

Ich bin lange Deuter gefahren - die Dinger sind ja unkaputtbar! Allerdings habe ich geschwitzt wie blöde darunter!  

Jetzt fahre ich die Superleichtteile von Decathlon (giftgrün oder orange erhältlich, beides sorgt für Augenkrebs!  ), in denen sogar Zweiliterblasen Platz finden. Das Teil besteht praktisch nur aus Fallschirmseide, ist aber robuster, als ich dachte - auf alle Fälle aber kaum zu spüren. Leider hat das Ding auch einen Nachteil, man muss nämlich überlegt packen, um keine unangenehmen Teile direkt auf dem Rücken zu spüren.    Also Tools & Co. in die Außentaschen verteilen, innen Klamotten rein. Es gibt sie in zwei Größen, die kleine reicht locker für einen Sommertag, der Große ist gut, wenn man wetterbedingt viel anhat, das man unterwegs ausziehen will oder muss. Also ich bin zufrieden - vor allem mit dem Preis - auch dem für die Trinkblasen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. März 2010)

Ich fahr auf Tagestouren auch die Rucksäcke von Vaude mit dem Netzrücken, obwohl mein Herzallerliebster immer wieder versucht mich zu Deuter zu überreden. Aber bei denen muss man für die Luft Hinweisschilder annähen, damit sie auch weiß wo sie zirkulieren soll. Von alleine tut sich da nix.
Für längere Touren hab ich nen Rucksack von Ergon, den mit dem Kugelgelenk. Den finde ich wirklich genial, da am Rücken noch weniger Material aufliegt und die Bewegungsfreiheit dazu ist klasse.

Wenn die nicht so schweineteuer wären, würde ich mir noch nen kleinen davon holen, muss mal mit dem Liebsten reden, bald ist wieder Weihnachten...


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. März 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> (...) bald ist wieder Weihnachten...


----------



## Deleted168745 (31. März 2010)

hasenfusses schrieb:


> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/rucksaecke/deuter-trans-alpine-26-sl-blackgranite/2567.html
> 
> Allgemein ist Deuter zu empfehlen .


....habe den Deuter Transalpin 35...

bin auch voll zufrieden damit


----------



## 666steve666 (31. März 2010)

Wer einmal die Ergon's gefahren ist will keinen anderen mehr.

Alles einstellbar und das Gewicht muss nicht von den Schultern (Verspannungen!) getragen werden.

Viel Spaß beim Shoppen!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. April 2010)

Ich hab auch 2 Vaude´s mit Netzrücken. Allerdings nehme ich für die Arbeit meist nur den kleinen, 1 Paar Schuhe und 1 Strickjacke für alle Fälle hab ich in der Arbeit deponiert, weil mir das sonst zuviel Geschleppe ist. Im Sommer nehm ich dann schon mal noch Sandalen oder Flip Flops im Rucksack mit, da hat man sonst nicht mehr soviel Krempel, dass das schon reinpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (1. April 2010)

Ich glaube, der Vaude wird mich glücklich machen 

Ich danke euch, für eure Erfahrungen!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Fie (1. April 2010)

Da hab ich grad geschrieben, klingelt es schon an der Tür und siehe da...Vaude taraaa.

Ich mag ihn jetzt schon. Der hat ja soviele Täschelchen, ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. April 2010)

Welchen hast dir denn jetzt gekauft und ich welcher Farbe? Das ist ja fast die schwierigste Entscheidung!


----------



## miss murphy (11. April 2010)

hi,
also, zum Thema "Rucksack" muss ich jetzt auch mal was schreiben. Bin ja jahrelang mit einem Deuter Hydro Exp6 SL durch die Lande gefahren. Als Daypack absolut klasse. Innenaufteilung:extra Fach für die Trinkblase, Netzfach innen, Pumpenfach, Netzfächer außen (auch am Hüftgurt)usw. (aber leider keine Regenhülle) Wirklich prima Platzangebot, aber das Airstripe-System am Rücken hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt. Sitzt zwar gut auf, drückt nicht, aber wenns mal knalle heiß war, dann ist die Belüftung am Rücken nicht wirklich gewährleistet. Schade eigentlich. 
Habe mich nach langem Suchen und Vergleichen auch für den Vaude Roomy (12+3) entschieden. Das Platzangebot ist für einen Daypack absolut ausreichend (man muss ja nicht gerade seinen halben Hausstand mitschleppen) und von der Aufteilung der Fächer bin ich auch zufrieden, selbst die Trinkblase hat ein extra Fach und ne Regenhülle hat das Teilchen auch. Aber überzeugt hat mich das geniale Belüftungssystem, weil der Rucksack, dank seines Tragesystems, nicht direkt auf dem Rücken aufliegt und so die Luft gut zirkulieren kann und er sitzt einfach super, man spürt ihn kaum. Das freut einen doch... Mutig wie ich bin, habe ich ihn in Weiß gekauft. Rot war mir zu grell, Schwarz zu banal (obwohl schmutzunempfindlich). Mal schaun wie lange der so schön Weiß bleibt

Gruß, Eure miss murphy


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2010)

miss murphy schrieb:


> Habe mich nach langem Suchen und Vergleichen auch für den Vaude Roomy (12+3) entschieden. Das Platzangebot ist für einen Daypack absolut ausreichend (man muss ja nicht gerade seinen halben Hausstand mitschleppen) und von der Aufteilung der Fächer bin ich auch zufrieden, selbst die Trinkblase hat ein extra Fach und ne Regenhülle hat das Teilchen auch. Aber überzeugt hat mich das geniale Belüftungssystem, weil der Rucksack, dank seines Tragesystems, nicht direkt auf dem Rücken aufliegt und so die Luft gut zirkulieren kann und er sitzt einfach super, man spürt ihn kaum. Das freut einen doch... Mutig wie ich bin, habe ich ihn in Weiß gekauft. Rot war mir zu grell, Schwarz zu banal (obwohl schmutzunempfindlich). Mal schaun wie lange der so schön Weiß bleibt



Auch ich habe den Roomy (17+3) in weiß, einfach, weil ich ihn in dieser Farbe günstig bekommen konnte (sonst hätte ich niemals einen weißen genommen, obwohl er sehr hübsch ist). 

Er ist wirklich gut, lässt sich aber nicht ganz so gut auf mich einstellen wie der Vaude-Wanderrucksack (SL-Version), den ich habe. Bspw. ist der Brustgurt je nach Bekleidung teils etwas eng und lässt sich nicht weiter stellen, auch die Form der Träger etc. passt - mir zumindest! - nicht ganz.

Er war aber - erwartungsgemäß - sehr schnell sehr schmutzig, leider auch nicht so Oberflächen-behandelt, dass man bspw. einfache Dreckspritzer einfach hätte abwischen können. Auf meine Anfrage bei Vaude hin habe ich sofort eine Waschanleitung bekommen: Gitter im Rückenteil ausbauen und wie Sportsachen waschen. 

Das Gitter auszubauen ist aber sehr schwer (bin eigentlich recht stark, aber musste andere um Hilfe bitten, die wiederum ihre Schwierigkeiten damit hatten), außerdem verbiegt es (habe ihn inzwischen 3 X gewaschen) mit der Zeit und hat nach dem Zurückbiegen nicht mehr die optimale Spannung - der Abstand vom Rücken ist nicht mehr gewährleistet. 

Sauber wird er in der Waschmaschine aber problemlos, ist robust, sitzt gut, der 1+3 reicht mir als Tagesrucksack, perfekt auch mit Trinkblase (nicht die von Vaude, die war leider extrem schnell kaputt, hab inzwischen eine von Deuter, die muss sich jetzt bewähren).

Am Rücken schwitze ich aber dennoch, wenn auch vielleicht etwas weniger als mit dem Deuter. Stört mich nur nicht besonders, schließlich schwitzt man, wenn man sich bewegt.


----------



## allex2 (11. April 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Schönen guten Tag
> 
> welchen Rucksack könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich schwitze durch meinen Rucksack extrem am Rücken und das nervt. Ich brauch einen, wo so einiges reingeht und ich trocken bleibe. Ich kann nicht auf Arbeit mit einem durchgeschwitzen Hemd ankommen. Außerdem kühl ich dann schnell aus und das wird dann sehr unangenehm.
> 
> ...


 ma mich als kerl einmische
nimm nen ergon bc3 für frauen


----------

